

How to save Radio Shack from certain death - DanBlake
http://harknesslabs.com/post/108193041064/radio-shack-is-a-bit-of-a-pickle-a-store-everyone

======
krob
My co-workers and I have contemplated that Amazon.com should purchase them, or
create a partnership of some kind. I think Radio Shack is the ultimate
destination for amazon.com lockers, they are everywhere, unlike 7-11's
locations, and Radio Shack has tons of locations, they could make every-other
location a Locker, and the ones which are not, they become Kiosks to help
education elderly on online purchasing, and maybe introduce some specialized
sale products at their store outlets.

